# Wtb prewar elgin westfield hang tank



## brownster69 (Nov 26, 2012)

I know i am not asking for much prefer black but open to colors they used these hang tanks on the 1938 like the one shown and mine without


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Catfish has two, I just bought one from him.

His remaining tank is not black, however I haven't seen another one in over a year.  Let me know if you get it and want it painted perfect, I can do it for you.

Examples of my work below.

Buster


----------

